# Anregungen für die Semesterarbeit im BG gesucht



## _L_ (2. April 2007)

Hi Zusammen

Für die Matura (Abitur) müssen wir im Bildnerischen Gestalten eine Semesterarbeit erstellen.

Das Thema: Mein Auge

Folgende Vorgaben gibt es:
*******************************
1. Es müssen mindesten 3 Produkte abgegeben werden: 
    - Der Blick aufs Auge (Beobachtungsaufgabe, Abzeichnen meines Auges)
    - Der Blick nach Aussen
    - Der Blick nach Innen

2. Eines der Bilder muss schwarz-weiss sein, eines farbig

3. Es darf KEINE Fotoarbeit, 3D-Arbeit, Filmarbeit sein

Die Beobachtungsaufgabe ist nicht so ein Problem. Ich denke diese mit Bleistift oder Kohle (also s/w) zu realisieren.

Als viertes Produkt mache ich vielleicht ein Daumenkino von einem Augenzwinkern (auch s/w).

Aber für die Arbeiten "Blick nach Aussen" und "Blick nach Innen" fehlen mir die Ideen. Eines der beiden müsste dann farbig sein.
Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee für mich, was ich machen könnte. Schön wäre es auch, wenn die 3 oder 4 Bilder in einem Zusammenhang stehen würden.

Ich danke euch bereits im Voraus vielmals (auch für das Lesen des langen Textes ;-)
Lg _L_


----------

